# QoS



## atwinix (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

Would anyone know how I can setup QoS in FreeBSD.  I am attempting to build my own FreeBSD router and I would like to implement some OoS functionality.  

I am still in the conceptual phase. So, I am trying to gather as much information as I can before I implement it.

Any links to online tutorials are most appreciated.

Thanks,

atwinix


----------



## vivek (Sep 10, 2009)

PF firewall can be used to setup QoS using the ALTernate Queueing framework (ALTQ). See

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/queueing.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=altq
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=pf.conf&sektion=5&apropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE


----------



## atwinix (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for the links Vivek.  They look interesting.  Cheers...


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

ipfw(8) also supports ALTQ, along with dummynet(4) for bandwidth throttling.  And FreeBSD 7.x also includes support for in-kernel NAT with ipfw (no need for the separate natd(8)).


----------

